# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA pour chat trouvé hier

## sev93

Je me permets de diffuser pour l'association AnimEgaux

Vendredi soir fut une soirée riche en émotions... certains chats ne connaissent pas le confinement et croisent de belles âmes sur leur chemin pour les secourir. 



22h, le téléphone sonne... cest Colette. 

Un pauvre matou est prostré dans un coin dune cité dAubervilliers depuis le matin. 


Arrivée sur place, Amandine saperçoit quil est mal voyant. Il na aucune réaction, il est complètement perdu 


Aidée par Leila, ce pépère est mis en caisse de transport. Il ira chez le veto le lendemain matin. 
Non identifié, non castré, le manque de soins lui ont fait perdre une bonne partie de sa vue. Il distingue seulement les ombres désormais et malheureusement cest irréversible. 


Il recherche une famille daccueil calme où pouvoir prendre ses repères doucement.
Contact: 0617920242

----------

